# The science of beauty. How hot are you?



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

:no


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I tried three different pics, and got 6.67, 8.23, and 7.67. I don't think it's very accurate.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

4.26


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)

7.58 out of 10. Their reasoning behind this score :

My face has poor horizontal symmetry.
The ratio of my nose length to ear length is nearly ideal.
My innerocular distance is too small for my eyes.
My nose is too narrow for my face width.
My face is too wide/too short.
My mouth is too wide for my nose.

Lol, damn. I guess i have a lot of stuff wrong with my face.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

9 :teeth And then in the list of reasons, they insulted me! Innerocular distance too big for eyes, face too narrow/long, nose too wide for face width etc, etc.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Sabriella said:


> 9 :teeth And then in the list of reasons, they insulted me! Innerocular distance too big for eyes, face too narrow/long, nose too wide for face width etc, etc.


Well I would expect a taylor swift lookalike to get a 9.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

8.77 out of 10 and my face has good horizontal symmetry. :b


----------



## idontwant (Mar 17, 2009)

Sarah Jessica Parker is 10


----------



## marenubium87 (Jan 11, 2009)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> This website supposedly measures your facial features in conjuction with each other to see if they are mathematically equivelent to pi. Pi is the natural ratio of beauty, it can be found everywhere in the natural world, from delicate flower blooms to Aaron Eckharts chincleft.


Do you mean Phi?

edit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

7.07. Amongst other things, my nose is too wide for my face, which I've always suspected, but I am surprisingly at ease with.

[edit: and subsequent pics started giving me lower ratings so I stopped :lol]


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

4.38


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

mind_games said:


> 7.07. Amongst other things, my nose is too wide for my face, which I've always suspected, but I am surprisingly at ease with.
> 
> [edit: and subsequent pics started giving me lower ratings so I stopped :lol]


I now know how inaccurate it is. :b


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Jesus, that thing is an insecurity minefield. :|


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I did the test a few days ago and the barrage of insults I received caused me to sink into a mild depression. I'm pretty symmetrical; people often say so. I don't think this thing works too well.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

8.04

Those b******s.

This is the picture I used. I'm a 10 at least, I'm sure you'd all agree.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ hahaha. Nice stache.

It gave me an 8.17, only tried one photo. I'm too lazy to list all the reasons it gave because the damn thing wont let me copy-paste from it.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

But a person who is attractive at age 20 will have the same ratios as when they're 60. Yet that person won't be considered nearly as attractive at 60, despite having the same ratios.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

8.61.

It tells me:

Your face has great horizontal symmetry
Your nose is too long for your ears
Your interoccular distance is too big for your eyes
The ratio of your face width to your nose width is nearly ideal
Your face is too narrow/too long
The ratio of your mouth width to nose width is nearly ideal

Then I tried it with another picture and it said my face had poor horizontal symmetry. What gives!


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

6.35, with the biggest flaw being "my ears are too long for my nose." I didn't have a "straight on" shot, so I used with where my face was tilted down a little, so I think it dinged me for poor horizontal symmetry. It didn't like my innerocular distance either.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

pita said:


> 8.61.
> 
> It tells me:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that happened to me as well. :b I think it was because I was using a photo where my face was slightly tilted.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

If you try the same pic twice, do you get the same score? Something tells me this is random and just to get publicity.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

The ratio of your face width to your nose width is nearly ideal
The ratio of your mouth width to nose width is nearly ideal

Who knew? Woohoo!


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

First, my face is too wide, then it's too narrow. I think this thing just makes up answers...

If this thing measures "natural beauty", I guess I'll stick with "artificial beauty"...or something?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

8.2/10. Higher than I expected!


----------



## ThatWierdGuy (Feb 20, 2010)

10 *****es!!

Ok I lied. I haven't tried it yet. Honestly though, because people tend to take pictures at different angles, (usually their most attractive side) that would explain why the same person would have a different number for a different photo. 

Take a frontal photo with your head tilted completely straight. It will be more accurate.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

okay, this is completely old thread, but I tried Robert Pattinson and he got a 9.17/10! for this pic:http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:A68NPo_jT97PrM:http://www.styletraxx.com/robert-pattinson-tie.jpg


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

8.89....how?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I tried three different pictures of myself and my results were pretty similar, I got like a 6.90, a 7.50, and like a 6.80

Than I tried George W. Bush and I got an 8.02 with him, I feel so ugly now ahahah










Then I tried this chimpanzee and he got a 6.90, so he essentially tied with me, he actually is more attractive than one of my pictures .










So I don't know if this makes me feel better about the system they use knowing that it is flawed, or realising humans would find a monkey more physically suitable to mate with than myself, I will admit though that this is a particularily attractive primate.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

This guy scored a 7.45, damn it!!! :|


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

idontwant said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker is 10


And I think that tells me everything I need to know about their rating system.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

zookeeper said:


> And I think that tells me everything I need to know about their rating system.












are you suggesting there is something wrong with her?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> are you suggesting there is something wrong with her?


You're mean.

That horse has feelings, you know.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

coldmorning said:


> But a person who is attractive at age 20 will have the same ratios as when they're 60. Yet that person won't be considered nearly as attractive at 60, despite having the same ratios.


obviously a 60 year old won't be considered as attractive as their 20 year old self because of aging of the skin and greying/loss of hair. but among other 60 year olds, they will likely retain their position.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

coldmorning said:


> But a person who is attractive at age 20 will have the same ratios as when they're 60. Yet that person won't be considered nearly as attractive at 60, despite having the same ratios.


Or wouldn't they...?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

It don't work on asian people. I tried it. It broke.


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Or wouldn't they...?


Now there is a good looking man.
(I would like him to be my sugar daddy.)


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

8.25 then it criticized me alot.

it said some bad things- my ears too long, nose to narrow, the other stuff i didn't understand.

i was wearing glasses so i don't know if it affected test or not. and one good thing the ratio of mouth width to nose width is nearly ideal.cool


all in all pretty funny test.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

7.56 for this photo

your face has great horizontal symmetry
the ratio of your nose length to ear length is nearly ideal (my hair covers my ears so I had to guess where they were)
your innerocular distance is too big for your eyes
your nose width is too wide for your face width
your face is too narrow/long
the ratio of your mouth to nose width is nearly ideal


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

7.12 out of 10

Your face has poor horizontal symmetry. (Huh? I thought your face was only supposed to have _vertical_ symmetry)
The ratio of your nose length to ear length is nearly ideal. (cool)
Your inneroccular distance is too small for your eyes. (This is because I have large eyes. Which I've always been told is a good thing)
Your nose is too wide for your face width. (What! I know my face is narrow, but so is my nose!)
Your face is too narrow/too long. (duh)
The ratio of your mouth width to your nose width is nearly ideal. (So if my nose is too wide does that mean my mouth is too wide also?

edit: did it with a different picture, got a high score and a lot of the comments were different, but some were the same.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

8.51 on one photo. Poor horizontal symmetry, ratio of nose length to ear length nearly ideal, inneroccular distance too big between the eyes, nose width too wide for face width, ratio of face length to face width nearly ideal, and my nose is too wide for my mouth. My ears were hidden though so I don't know that it would really give me an accurate score...what's the basis of this anyway?


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

idontwant said:


> Sarah Jessica Parker is 10


Not even gonna waste my time digging up a pic of myself in that case.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I used an older pic:










Damn my asymmetry!


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

First pic was 8.69, second was 7.19. I think it depends on the tilt of the head and whether you are or are not smiling.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Crystalline said:


> 8.51 on one photo. Poor horizontal symmetry, ratio of nose length to ear length nearly ideal, inneroccular distance too big between the eyes, nose width too wide for face width, ratio of face length to face width nearly ideal, and my nose is too wide for my mouth. My ears were hidden though so I don't know that it would really give me an accurate score...what's the basis of this anyway?


the bases is that researchers found that facial symmetry was strongly correlated with attractiveness.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Recipe For Disaster said:


> the bases is that researchers found that facial symmetry was strongly correlated with attractiveness.


Oh, I know that, just that I doubt this tool is very accurate. I wasn't being serious by any means.

Oddly enough, women can also distinguish more symmetrical men by scent.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

7.1/10


----------

